# Small poops



## parsley (Oct 15, 2012)

Herkys poops are small today, parakeet sized. What might this be an indication of?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

The only thing I can think of is if he hasn’t eaten much, well not as much as he usually will eat. Have the poops always remained consistent? What foods has he gotten and possibly eaten today? If you have introduced any new foods today, and he has either not eaten them, or only had a tiny bit (just picked at them), this could cause his poops to be small.


----------



## parsley (Oct 15, 2012)

He loves cheerios, usually only 5 or 6 pieces a couple of times a week, but usually leaves alot of little pieces, today he really ate them. I wondered about that. Otherwise same seed mix and he has eaten that as usual. Fresh water. Millet. That is it. He is not good at eating variety so I try to offer more veggies through the week and Saturdays. The mix he was on, was a once size fits all mix with everything from tiny millet to peanuts. I have weaned over to a cockatiel mix but he only eats the millet well. I have had him since october but diet is not yet what I would like. Will not touch a pellet and he doesn't eat many sunflower seeds. I thought about doing sprouts, but worry about mildew. Maybe birdie bread? In the past, the 2 birds I had for over 20 years, ate all of the seeds in their mix and all kinds of veggies and fruits, pasta and so on. I know his diet needs improved. Just not sure what direction to go. Meanwhile I sure hope poop goes back to normal.


----------

